# looking for sperm donors??



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

hi there
i hope this is the right place to post,i know there are places on the net where men advertise to be a sperm donor i had some of these sites but i got rid of them when i became pregnant in august but sadly we lost our baby in Oct and now i wld like to look back into it again as i haven't got much time in the fertility streaks as i now have one ovary any help i get i will appreciate so so much,thanks love harm x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your loss
free sperm donors worldwide is one site that people have used


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

harmony - so sorry about your loss.


----------



## steve and sue (Oct 8, 2008)

Hi what a terrible thing , we miscarried three times and the loss of knowing that life is growing inside you and then gone is a terrible ..... we all feel for your loss .....

when we thought it was a sperm issue for my hubby we looked at www.ivfconsulting.com who then helped us with our egg donor and treatment for our surrogate , they where amazing they maybe able to help you.... its worth a go ..


Sue x


/links


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hiya

Sorry noticed ya link and had a nose... so can you buy sperm from them and have delivered at your clinic Is it a bit like one of the sperm banks abroad??

Em x


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Harmony,

Sorry I don't have any advise re: sperm donors, but I wanted to say welcome to the boards, and I am sorry to hear about your loss  

I hope you find suitable sperm donor soon. Keep us posted.

S x x


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks guys,still trying to look for a donor,just cant grieve for the loss of my baby would of been 36 weeks :-( but no matter how much i wish angel want ever come back :-( xx


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi there lovely ppl
I have a situation and i dont know what to do,there is a possible chance we found a donor but there is one problem thay live 114 miles away,i know in usa u can send sperm in a specil tank just wondering if you can do that here,i would apprictea any information at all xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

There are companies that move frozen sperm around the country, but if it is fresh sperm it needs to be inside you in 1-2 hours. There are medical couriers who transport samples from hospital to hospital around London by motorbike, but 114 miles at top speed, no traffic jams from inside him to inside you is cutting it a bit fineI think personally! I think that you probably have to go or get him to come to you or meet you half ways.

My known donor lived 2 hours+ away from me and when we did home insems I used to go to his place 3 days on the trott to do it when ovulation was detected, and would either stay over if at a weekend or get the train back to London and get in at 0100, but he was a dear friend- could you stay in a B+B?

L x


----------



## harmony802005 (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for your reply hun ah i might need to find another donor close by :-( as i have to donate over the course of 2 weeks being every other day as i have endometisos and other problems,thats what we had to do last year and i did get pregnant plus i had to take clomid,ahhhhh i dont kno what to do :-(,thanks again for ur help hun xx


----------

